# Skrimps



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Here's a couple of new to me shrimp patters I've been tying up to throw during the shrimp migration that's going on.

Saw a picture of this crazy charlie/gotcha/slider pattern on the interwebs and figured I'd put my own twist on it










Here it is again at the top. The bottom one here is just a crack fly that I tie with UV polar fiber or Palmer Chenille instead of EP fiber. I call it "Redfish Crystal Meth" haha









Lastly is another crack fly, seaducer, wooly booger type fly that I figured would be a good dirty water pattern. The Buckweed fly










What are some of y'alls favorite patters for this time of year?


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

They look pretty, but be careful with stiff hair and that thick estaz wrap around the shank. I'm afraid you might have an insufficient hook gap to get a good hook set in the fish's mouth. At a minimum, trim the estaz close on the gap side of the hook....making legs on the bottom but increasing open hook gap on the other side. 

Also, that wing will make the fly ride hook up on your first fly at least. You may not need any bead chain eyes. 

Not being critical, your flies will definately catch fish.....just my personal observations having done this for a long time.


----------



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

Looks sick I brah, I've been working on some new ones as well ill post up soon. Not that I'm an expert but instead of estaz why not get some medium size Mylar tubing and add a small glass bead rattle. I think that would get hit like a freight train!


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

flatscat1 said:


> They look pretty, but be careful with stiff hair and that thick estaz wrap around the shank. I'm afraid you might have an insufficient hook gap to get a good hook set in the fish's mouth. At a minimum, trim the estaz close on the gap side of the hook....making legs on the bottom but increasing open hook gap on the other side.


I actually thought about this quite a bit. I've had that problem with tying the deer hair on really thick with Boerski sliders. For these I used the deer hair sparingly. Maybe it's just the perspective in the pic, but it seems there's plenty of hook gap. I also used body hair for the head, which seems a lot more pliable. I was hoping it'd be stiff enough to serve as a weed guard, but not so stiff that I'd miss fish.



> Not being critical, your flies will definately catch fish.....just my personal observations having done this for a long time.


No offense taken at all. I actually only started getting serious about tying a little over a year ago so any help like this is great. A big part of the reason I post up pics on here is to get advice and criticism so I appreciate your input.



> Looks sick I brah, I've been working on some new ones as well ill post up soon. Not that I'm an expert but instead of estaz why not get some medium size Mylar tubing and add a small glass bead rattle. I think that would get hit like a freight train!


You actually got something similar to that heading your way from the swap courtesy of bugchunker. I've been trying different variations of this and that sounds like one that would be a great one to try, thanks for the idea.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Many years ago a guy asked me to tie a couple of flies for a book he was putting together on Texas saltwater patterns. I did and he featured them in his book, which actually turned out to be a pretty good resource of ideas for fly tying. Not an expensive book, you can pick it up on Amazon for around $10. You'd get some good ideas from it I think. One of my flies is a shrimp imitation, which was later copied by Rizzario at Anglers Edge and became pretty popular.

http://www.amazon.com/Texas-Saltwater-Classics-Patterns-Coast/dp/0929980190


----------

